# Healing compounds



## GSgator (Dec 4, 2021)

Anybody know any compounds that can increase recovery speed of ligaments and joints besides the common ones like HGH and IGF?


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 4, 2021)

Heard good things about bpc 157 and tb500 but have no personal experience.


----------



## jc240 (Dec 4, 2021)

BPC 157 is said to have more of a localized effect than TB500, so should be injected in the area of injury.

I've tried both for a shoulder injury and an ongoing hip injury.  If it did something it wasn't noticeable.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 4, 2021)

jc240 said:


> BPC 157 is said to have more of a localized effect than TB500, so should be injected in the area of injury.
> 
> I've tried both for a shoulder injury and an ongoing hip injury.  If it did something it wasn't noticeable.


I was under the impression they worked well or synergistically together, but like I said I have no 1st hand experience, so I appreciate you giving yours.


----------



## jc240 (Dec 4, 2021)

I took them at the same time but not together.  The recommended frequency of administration was different so it's not something you can mix together.  I took the TB500 twice a week and BPC157 twice a day. If I'm remembering correctly.

I have pretty bad hip arthritis and also used it for a rotator cuff tear that didn't need surgery.  Not sure anything would have helped my hip.

It's possible my shoulder would have healed slower had I not used TB500 and the BPC157.   No way to tell for sure.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 4, 2021)

I just had my rotorcuff surgery this morning so I’m looking into things to get this healing  kicked into turbo mode.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

GSgator said:


> I just had my rotorcuff surgery this morning so I’m looking into things to get this healing  kicked into turbo mode.


Physio, building strength around the injury and modifying your form/exercise selection to avoid aggravating the injury are your best bets.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 4, 2021)

I go to a Christian Science church, they can heal a lot via prayer.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 4, 2021)

A small does of NPP or Deca may help IMO, no facts on this but it will at the very least lube your joints.

I'm not sure what I would do in your shoes but NPP and Deca are the only things in the moment that popped up in my head.


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 4, 2021)

Deca and BPC 157

BPC 157 healed a nagging tricep injury that had lasted several months, abd it was completely healed in a few weeks.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 4, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Deca and BPC 157
> 
> BPC 157 healed a nagging tricep injury that had lasted several months, abd it was completely healed in a few weeks.


What is a typical dose for BPC 157 ?


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 4, 2021)

I went high with it. I can’t remember honestly but I pretty much doubled the standard dose

Maybe 500 mcg am and pm?


----------

